# NID - New Interface Day Akai EIE Pro



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just pulled the trigger on one of these from Moog audio

http://www.akaipro.com/eiepro

It'll be here in 2-5 days. I've been looking for more channels and this had an awesome feature set, plus it's my birthday on Monday so I went for it!! Yipee!

I'll post a review and some samples ASAP.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

I dig the retro look of of that. Very nice. Switches are fun to flip.

They've got some really thoughtful features on that box. The inserts are a nice touch. Mono/stereo switch on the mains so you can quickly check your mix in mono. Separate headphone and mains levels. The extra USB ports and built-in hub. I know all my machines are starved for USB ports these days.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

wow that is a pretty deluxe looking unit with kind of a cool retro look too - congrats man!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i like this! if they come out with a larger version with 8-12 channels i'll jump on it. love the VUs.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, it finally arrived yesterday afternoon. I emailed and called Moog on Friday because that was the 5th business day since my order. They eventually got me a tracking number and UPS showed up shortly after. The delay in delivery was probably UPS's fault, not Moog's, but it was frustrating because I had planned to not be home on the Monday and I knew it was one of those leave it at the door type shipments.

Shipping problems aside, let's get down to brass tacs.

1. It sounds great. I hooked it up to my amp and computer with no difficulty. The mic pres sound fantastic (WAYYYY better than the ART preamp I had been using), and there is a ton of gain available.
2. It looks even better in person.
3. It works as intuitively as I had hoped.
4. The VUs are great, but I wish there were 2 more so I could monitor all the channels at the same time. The red flash when it clips is very handy.
5. There is some playback latency with this unit that I never had with the ART preamp I had been using, I think/hope it is a setting issue, but I haven't got it sorted yet. No problems with recording latency yet.
6. It came with cubase lite and another program for recording/sampling/drums - I havn't got to either one yet, but it was a nice bonus.

So overall I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Axwound (Dec 14, 2011)

Any update on your experiences with
this unit. It is getting absolutely panned all over the net including on Akai own forum. 

It is exactly what I have been looking for but the latency and pops/clicks people have been talking about. Driver updates don't seem to be fixing the issues. 

Can post reference links when I get to a laptop.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't experience any latency issues at all. I rarely record with more than 2 channels at a time though. Sound quality is good - no anomalies so far.


----------



## Axwound (Dec 14, 2011)

Much appreciated. Thanks


----------

